# First fox squirrel



## Jody Hawk (May 19, 2009)

I've been hunting our Morgan County lease since 2003 and had yet to see a fox squirrel on it until this morning when I came upon this one. They sure are pretty.


----------



## Doyle (May 19, 2009)

They are very scarce down here.  I miss seeing them.   While hunting up in GA, I've run across solid black ones several times but only once have I ever seen an albino one.  That one was on Gillionville plantation in Albany.   I would have love to had that one mounted.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 19, 2009)

Ive never killed one for the simple reason I don't see many....Great pic!


----------



## Brian Groce (May 19, 2009)

We have a few on our lease in Bartow County.  I don't shoot them either.


----------



## Jarred (May 19, 2009)

Nice, he is really black.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2009)

I see em all the time on Grant! I figured they were all over Morgan county I'm in a club right below Cordele thats covered up with em..I shot one down there and have it mounted..


----------



## ryano (May 19, 2009)

Piedmont NWR is loaded with them............very cool creatures indeed


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 19, 2009)

I saw one on Cedar Creek late in turkey season.  It was silver with a black head.  It was the first one I'd seen in several years.


----------



## crbrumbelow (May 20, 2009)

I shot one one time and my step dad made me bury it and hum taps while digging the hole 3 feet deep.  I dont shoot em either.


----------



## Incawoodsman (May 20, 2009)

So are these all over Georgia, or just in specific areas? I have never seen one here in Paulding nor in Cobb county. I have heard people say they are up in North Georgia. They are supposed to be bigger then gray squirrels right?

    Have you guys ever seen the flying squirrels. My sister has a couple in her back yard and they literally fly. It jumped from one tree and glided to another one about 25 yards away, was pretty neat to see. They are tiny suckers though.


----------



## StikR (May 20, 2009)

I have 5 that maul the bird feeder outside my office window every day.  They get a "pass."  All of the grey squirrels get a .22 cb followed up by a miniature picscher attack to finish them off as needed.  Hey, I'm easily entertained.  none of the fox squirrels look the same.  The coolest looking one has a black head, underbody, and legs with a gray top.  She looks like a badger.  Keeping them safe with 16 & 13 yr olds boys around has been a challenge.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2009)

Incawoodsman said:


> So are these all over Georgia, or just in specific areas? I have never seen one here in Paulding nor in Cobb county. I have heard people say they are up in North Georgia. They are supposed to be bigger then gray squirrels right?
> 
> Have you guys ever seen the flying squirrels. My sister has a couple in her back yard and they literally fly. It jumped from one tree and glided to another one about 25 yards away, was pretty neat to see. They are tiny suckers though.


They are not all over north ga..The only northern population I know of is around the cherokee and bartow county area around lake allatoona..They are pretty good population in spots of middle ga and south ga..They like mature pine timber..


----------



## gordylew (May 20, 2009)

Like someone else said they like mature pines.  about the time they establish residence on a piece of property, it's time for the trees to be harvested. that is why most folks never see them.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 20, 2009)

They tried to start a population of them on Dawson Forest years ago..Closed squirrel season and every thing on certain parts of it..They didnt make it!!!!! They all left I recken


----------



## Minner (May 21, 2009)

There are quite a few in northwest Georgia. The ones I see around here are all red w/ some black and white on their faces. They also seem to prefer mature hardwoods around here as that's where I usually see them.


----------



## blindhog (May 26, 2009)

I see tons of them between Thomasville and Tallahassee on the plantations, lots of virgin pines.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, they love those big mature pines. I also see them in open areas such as pastures and fields. Makes me wonder how they avoid predators.


----------



## bigrob82 (May 31, 2009)

there are a good many on dawson forest really we see them all the time but they are not legal to shoot for another year or two i think but they are in small areas here and there


----------



## Milkman (May 31, 2009)

Those fox squirrels have a weakness for pecans too, you can get them at pecan trees in the fall.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2009)

Me, Haven, and cnw38 saw a pretty black on one the bank of Lake Russell last week.


----------



## stuckbuck (May 31, 2009)

Incawoodsman said:


> So are these all over Georgia, or just in specific areas? I have never seen one here in Paulding nor in Cobb county. I have heard people say they are up in North Georgia. They are supposed to be bigger then gray squirrels right?
> 
> Have you guys ever seen the flying squirrels. My sister has a couple in her back yard and they literally fly. It jumped from one tree and glided to another one about 25 yards away, was pretty neat to see. They are tiny suckers though.


I found one dead in the Georgian resort (paulding co.) last week. It had a black head and feet and the rest was red. The only other fox squirrel I have seen was on west point WMA about three years ago  it was black and silver. They are cool looking creature.


----------



## fishndinty (May 31, 2009)

Minner said:


> There are quite a few in northwest Georgia. The ones I see around here are all red w/ some black and white on their faces. They also seem to prefer mature hardwoods around here as that's where I usually see them.



I agree.  I have seen several on Berry College.  Normally I see them in the most remote mountain parts of the WMA, in stands of VERY large hickory trees.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm still yet to see one aswell


----------



## jamesbond22_22 (Jun 4, 2009)

The only place I have ever seen any is B.F. Grant.  I seen one once coming down a pine that was so black....black as charcoal...that I thought it was a Skunk or a cat coming down a tree.  You just don't see black ones like that everyday.  I couldn't and didn't make out what it was until the notorious tail flutter.


----------



## olhippie (Jul 19, 2009)

...I've seen quite a few in Allatoona WMA, and back before the Vulcan stone quarrying area was active, when it was undeveloped property, bordering the WMA, there was a great Fox squirrel population there. You'd see them everytime you hunted there......

.... So far as flying squirrels goes, they are a rare sight in daylight hours since' being nocturnal, they are active at night.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 19, 2009)

We've got quite a few around here, but I'd only ever care to shoot but just one.  I'd get it mounted and the rest would be safe.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw a beautiful one this year that was solid black wit a big white bulb of a nose. He was 8ft. in front of me. I had a new phone and promptly took a picture of myself


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to see them near Biloxi, Mississippi, but they were much more colorful than the ones I have seen in Georgia. They had a lot of large white patches on different parts of their bodies. Never saw two the same. Here they seem to have black heads with a small white spot on the nose with some brown and gray bodies.

gt40


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 23, 2009)

Our farm in Irwin Co has plenty of them.  They're always coming into the yard @ the farm house and messing around in the pecan trees.  Some grey/black/white ones and some red ones.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2009)

If I am squirrel hunt'n, they best stay away. They eat pretty good.


----------



## Corey (Jul 23, 2009)

I see them all the time @ West Point Lake, We also have a few around our house in Hogansville. Pretty jokers and funny to 
watch..They are not that gracfull


----------



## redtick (Jul 23, 2009)

Jody they are different.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Jul 26, 2009)

I a saw pretty one on the last day of the season.  I shot it on inpulse.  I felt bad for shooting it, because I hadn't seen that many of them around lately, but I feel better now.  I have seen several in that spot since, and more in other areas.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I've been hunting our Morgan County lease since 2003 and had yet to see a fox squirrel on it until this morning when I came upon this one. They sure are pretty.


i have been hunting in morgan for 20 plus years and seen dozens of them. i think because they are slow and colorful, they make excellent coyote food. i have mounted solid black, white, and red fox squirrels.they seem to perfer large older pine forest but will go to oaks when they make.


----------

